# Urushi pens, long road ahead updates



## Teodor (Jun 6, 2019)

Hi all,
Today I applied the final layer of raw Urushi.
It will cure the next 24 hours and next phase is starting, colour urushi.
Regards,
Teo






Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky2 (Jun 6, 2019)

Hello Teo, could you please show some pics of raw Urushi, and the process of how you make your beautiful pens? What is Urushi, and how is it grown? made? harvested? from what, and where? I'm sorry if these questions are to prying into your process, if you feel they are, please disregard them. 

Len


----------



## leehljp (Jun 6, 2019)

I am enjoying watching your process!

My question is: How do you arrive at the coloring process? I never watched the Japanese APPLY Urushi but their primary colors were black, red and gold leaf. I most certain saw that everywhere I went.  Thanks


----------



## johncrane (Jun 7, 2019)

me too very interesting


----------



## Teodor (Jun 7, 2019)

leehljp said:


> I am enjoying watching your process!
> 
> My question is: How do you arrive at the coloring process? I never watched the Japanese APPLY Urushi but their primary colors were black, red and gold leaf. I most certain saw that everywhere I went. Thanks


Hi,
So .... Before application of colours, I need a solid base of raw urushi, after this I can start to apply coloured urushi. I'm buying directly prepared, I'm focused for now on correct application of Urushi and curing, I'll do urushi preparation later...
Applying urushi... Well, you need to experiment yourself to find your type of brush, movement, thickness, curing. It's a long journey.
You need to balance your layer thickness, and curing environment, a thick layer will create rinkles and urushi will peal, to much temperature and humidity will increase the curing and again creates rinkles, to low temp and humidity, the curing process will be longer or no curing at all. Ideal temp is 25 and humidity 75%.

Here a very useful link on urushi, http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/topic/116757-urushi-basics/


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teodor (Jun 7, 2019)

How it looks just after I finished with first layer of black Urushi.







Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teodor (Jun 7, 2019)

After 6 hours spent in the furo








Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teodor (Jun 9, 2019)

I think this is the best introduction to urushi 





Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teodor (Jun 11, 2019)

First layer of red Urushi










Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TG Design (Jun 11, 2019)

Teo, looking good, thanks for sharing this process with us. Maybe I missed it, but what material did you start with? Ebonite? Sanded? Polished? 
Can’t wait to see the next update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## magpens (Jun 11, 2019)

I am following ... would like to learn more about the urushi process. . Teo, you seem to be doing great !! . Thanks for letting us follow your progress through all those exciting photos !


----------



## Teodor (Jun 12, 2019)

TG Design said:


> Teo, looking good, thanks for sharing this process with us. Maybe I missed it, but what material did you start with? Ebonite? Sanded? Polished?
> Can’t wait to see the next update.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


Yes, I'm starting with Ebonite, sanded and washed with water and soap.
After each layer of Urushi is cured I'm sanding it with 3200 or 4500 micromesh and wipe with alcohol before applying a new layer.
I will add 3 layer of red Urushi.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## raar25 (Jun 13, 2019)

Very cool, but since I have become severely allergic to poison Ivy and other plants since in the last few years (since I passed 50), I will just enjoy watching .


----------



## Teodor (Jun 13, 2019)

raar25 said:


> Very cool, but since I have become severely allergic to poison Ivy and other plants since in the last few years (since I passed 50), I will just enjoy watching .


Oh, sorry to hear about. I have no problems with it, still I'm very careful.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Javelur62 (Apr 18, 2020)

Teo, thanks for sharing this excellent information, I am in the process to make my first kitless pens, then I will apply Urushi lacquer. I will post pictures about it.


----------

